# Stanley 65 low angle block plane



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Just scored this today. Really nice condition.

How would I date this one?


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

there is some information here:
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan9.htm

this one has more detailed info:
http://virginiatoolworks.wordpress.com/tools/stanley-planes/date-your-block-plane-type-study/


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sorry, cannot help with dating the plane. As you said it looks really clean. Either well maintained or someone cleaned it up. Either way, nice find and nice user plane. :thumbsup:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

based on the dating chart, it's 1947 +, so its a "newer" model. 

it was cleaned but hardly if ever used. japaning is 100%, no other signs of use.

it's a nice example. i'm going to make it shine and seriously thinking of putting some cash aside to have it engraved...


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

The #65 is a very fine block. Nice grab.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> The #65 is a very fine block. Nice grab.


starting using it today. i am really liking it immensely. 

but, i think I like my siegly better. its a little lighter, making it more nimble. this 65 is a heavy piece but really good at what I need it for.

guess I'll keep an eye out for more. freakin like potato chips


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

> freakin like potato chips


With addiction serum added!


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Good score! I just saw two of these advertised in Kijiji for far too much money. Hope you got a good price. They look like a good, usable plane.

The other ones I saw were just as clean. Makes me wonder if a lot of people bought these and didn't use them.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Woodwart said:


> Good score! I just saw two of these advertised in Kijiji for far too much money. Hope you got a good price. They look like a good, usable plane.
> 
> The other ones I saw were just as clean. Makes me wonder if a lot of people bought these and didn't use them.


How much were they selling for?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a great user. Nice score! A 65 is on my wish list.


----------

